# [x86]sys-apps/portage-2.0.51

## MonsterMord

```

 * An update to portage is available. It is _highly_ recommended

 * that you update portage now, before any other packages are updated.

 * Please do so and then update ALL of your configuration files.

mordmobile root # emerge -pv system

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating system dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.9.4-r5 [1.9.4-r3] -bootstrap -build -debug -livecd -(selinux) -static -(uclibc)  197 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.0.51 [2.0.50-r11] -build -debug -(selinux)  276 kB

```

C'e' da fidarsi?

----------

## IgaRyu

NON te lo consiglio

io l'ho fatto e portage non funzia piu !!

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 2971, in ?

    mydepgraph.merge(mydepgraph.altlist())

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1825, in merge

    retval=portage.doebuild(y,"merge",myroot,self.pkgsettings,edebug)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2497, in doebuild

    if not fetch(fetchme, mysettings, listonly=listonly, fetchonly=fetchonly):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 1688, in fetch

    file_lock = portage_locks.lockfile(mysettings["DISTDIR"]+"/"+locks_in_subdir+"/"+myfile,wantnewlockfile=1)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_locks.py", line 89, in lockfile

    fcntl.lockf(myfd,fcntl.LOCK_EX|fcntl.LOCK_NB)

IOError: [Errno 5] Input/output error

```

questo e il risultato di qualunque tentativo di emerge dopo l'aggiornamento  :Sad: 

Joe

----------

## federico

```

altair src # emerge --version

Portage 2.0.51 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.4.2, glibc-2.3.4.20041006-r0, 2.6.7-rc3-love1 i686)

altair src # 

```

Aggiornando con world -u funziona ancora tutto...

----------

## MyZelF

Io ho fatto l'upgrade a portage 2.0.51 senza problemi.

----------

## IgaRyu

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Io ho fatto l'upgrade a portage 2.0.51 senza problemi.

 

i problemi vengono DOPO averlo installato  :Smile: 

Joe

----------

## MonsterMord

ok,

```

echo ">=sys-apps/portage-2.0.51" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

```

aspetto almeno la versione "portage-2.0.51-r1"

/me pavido   :Wink: 

----------

## IgaRyu

Per la precisione ecco cosa accade DOPO averlo aggiornato:

```
oot@newjoe ~ # emerge  -u world

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 12) dev-libs/glib-2.4.6 to /

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 2971, in ?

    mydepgraph.merge(mydepgraph.altlist())

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1825, in merge

    retval=portage.doebuild(y,"merge",myroot,self.pkgsettings,edebug)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2497, in doebuild

    if not fetch(fetchme, mysettings, listonly=listonly, fetchonly=fetchonly):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 1688, in fetch

    file_lock = portage_locks.lockfile(mysettings["DISTDIR"]+"/"+locks_in_subdir+"/"+myfile,wantnewlockfile=1)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_locks.py", line 89, in lockfile

    fcntl.lockf(myfd,fcntl.LOCK_EX|fcntl.LOCK_NB)

IOError: [Errno 5] Input/output error
```

 *Federico wrote:*   

> aspetto almeno la versione "portage-2.0.51-r1"

 

Ottima scelta .. voglio vedere io coem diavolo aggiusto sto pastroccio sulle tre macchine che il nuovo portage mi ha fot***o  :Sad: 

Joe

----------

## xchris

vuoi un binario del vecchio portage?

----------

## MonsterMord

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Federico wrote:*   aspetto almeno la versione "portage-2.0.51-r1" 

 

veramente l'ho scritto io   :Razz: 

e gia' che ci sono ribadisco:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> aspetto _almeno_ la versione "portage-2.0.51-r1"
> 
> 

 

----------

## IgaRyu

 *xchris wrote:*   

> vuoi un binario del vecchio portage?

 

saresi davero cortese... mandalo a joe@mailin.ath.cx ... qui no ho problemi di spazio in attachmente

Quello che no mi spiego e che su una Gentoo installata da zero 15 gg fa sto casino no me lo ha fatto....

Joe

----------

## xchris

di roba binaria c'e' poco dentro...

cmq che architettura hai?

----------

## IgaRyu

 *xchris wrote:*   

> di roba binaria c'e' poco dentro...
> 
> cmq che architettura hai?

 

x86 march=athlon-xp

----------

## xchris

te pareva  :Very Happy: 

ora ricompilo per i686

ciao

----------

## xchris

lascio per i (spero pochi) sfortunati il binario disponibile:

```

wget http://xchris.altervista.org/GECHI/portage-2.0.50-r11.tbz2

EDIT:non + disponibile

```

```

bininfo portage-2.0.50-r11.tbz2

BinInfo - ver 0.1

*sys-apps/portage-2.0.50-r11

        USEFLAGS    : -build -selinux -debug

        CXX         : g++

        CC          : gcc

        CHOST       : i686-pc-linux-gnu

        CFLAGS      : -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe

        CXXFLAGS    :

        SLOT        : 0

        PROVIDE     :

        LICENSE     : GPL-2

```

in realta ci sono solo 2-3 binari...

ciao

----------

## nick_spacca

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

>  *MyZelF wrote:*   Io ho fatto l'upgrade a portage 2.0.51 senza problemi. 
> 
> i problemi vengono DOPO averlo installato 
> 
> Joe

 

Anche io sono passato al portage 2.0.51 senza grossi problemi, anzi...sono ormai diversi giorni (settimane) che lo uso giornalmente...

/me fortunato   :Question:   :Laughing: 

----------

## IgaRyu

giornalmente ???? ma se e' entrato in portage solo oggi ???? (a meno che no stai usando ~x86)

Joe

----------

## nick_spacca

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> giornalmente ???? ma se e' entrato in portage solo oggi ???? (a meno che no stai usando ~x86)
> 
> Joe

 

La seconda che hai detto   :Wink: 

----------

## _sys/sid

Io l'ho messo su adesso... Ma non sembra dare grossi problemi...

```

Portage 2.0.51 (default-x86-2004.2, gcc-3.3.4, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.7-gentoo-r14 i686)

```

Cups sembra essere stato aggiornato correttamente...

----------

## _sys/sid

Cosa vuol dire NS ???

```
[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r10  -build +doc -ultra1 241 kB
```

----------

## nick_spacca

 *_sys/sid wrote:*   

> Cosa vuol dire NS ???
> 
> ```
> [ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r10  -build +doc -ultra1 241 kB
> ```
> ...

 

Non vorrei sbagliare, ma penso significhi che installa una cosa Nuova su uno Slot nuovo...

Questo significa che un versione del programma lo hai gia ma non lo devi upgradare perche' e' utilizzata da qualcun altro...

----------

## _sys/sid

Bella questa nuova funzione...   :Laughing: 

----------

## IgaRyu

Allora ricapitolando:

nemmeno l'emerge dal binario viene installato, solito errore sul file di lock

quindi

ho preso il file del pacchetto

mi son  messo in /

ed ho fatto un bel 

```
tar xjpvf portage-2.0.50-r11.tbz2
```

poi un bel emerge rsync

adesso ho emerge che riuslta essere il sys-apps/portage-2.0.51 mentre in realta' ho il precedente funzionante

guarda te se uno deve diventa' matto cosi 

Comunque resta un mistero perche su una macchina installata ex novo 15 gg fa non ha generato sto casino mentre sulle tre piu vecchie si ....

Joe

----------

## gutter

Io ho aggiornato senza problemi. Per ora sembra andare tutto per il meglio.

Per la cronaca, nel caso emerge corrotto per i più disparati motivi basta leggere: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1579425

dove rimanda ad un link in cui è possibile scaricare dei "portage rescue" funzionanti:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~carpaski/portage_rescue/

----------

## IgaRyu

Niente da fare: non funzionava perche no mi faceva piu nemmeno l'emerge sync... l'unica soluzione cheho trovato e' stata quella descritta piu su 

Joe

----------

## gutter

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Niente da fare: non funzionava perche no mi faceva piu nemmeno l'emerge sync... l'unica soluzione cheho trovato e' stata quella descritta piu su 
> 
> Joe

 

Ti riferisci alla mia. Se non hai provato prova la soluzione proposta.

----------

## IgaRyu

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ti riferisci alla mia. Se non hai provato prova la soluzione proposta.

 

e come la provavo se non riuscivo a fare emerge rsync  :Smile:  ?

Joe

----------

## gutter

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> e come la provavo se non riuscivo a fare emerge rsync  ?
> ...

 

Ma utilizzando uno dei pacchetti di rescue poi avresti potuto fare il sync   :Confused: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Ciao a tutti, mi unisco visto che ho quasi lo stesso problema, ho aggiornato oggi e se, per esempio, dò un emerge -s kde da utente normale mi trovo questi errori:

```

$ emerge -s kde

*** You are not in the portage group. You may experience cache problems

*** due to permissions preventing the creation of the on-disk cache.

*** Please add this user to the portage group if you wish to use portage.

Searching...  |auxdb exception: [/usr/portage::app-doc/kdelibs-apidocs-3.1.5]: "Corruption detected when reading key 'kdelibs-apidocs-3.1.5': [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/var/cache/edb/dep//usr/portage/app-doc/kdelibs-apidocs-3.1.5.portage_lockfile'"

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 2692, in ?

    searchinstance.execute(mysearch)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 690, in execute

    if not portage.portdb.xmatch("match-visible",package):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5337, in xmatch

    myval=match_from_list(mydep,self.xmatch("list-visible",None,mydep=mydep,mykey=mykey))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5323, in xmatch

    myval=self.gvisible(self.visible(self.cp_list(mykey)))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5421, in gvisible

    myaux=db["/"]["porttree"].dbapi.aux_get(mycpv, ["KEYWORDS"])

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5081, in aux_get

    self.auxdb[mylocation][cat].del_key(pkg)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_db_flat.py", line 98, in del_key

    mylock = portage_locks.lockfile(self.fullpath+key, wantnewlockfile=1)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_locks.py", line 67, in lockfile

    myfd = os.open(lockfilename, os.O_CREAT|os.O_RDWR,0660)

OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/var/cache/edb/dep//usr/portage/app-doc/kdelibs-apidocs-3.1.5.portage_lockfile'

Failed to write to mtimedb: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/var/cache/edb/mtimedb'

```

E' normale? Prima mi restituiva la lista cercata, da root tutto ok.

----------

## gutter

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, mi unisco visto che ho quasi lo stesso problema, ho aggiornato oggi e se, per esempio, dò un emerge -s kde da utente normale mi trovo questi errori:
> 
> [code]
> 
> $ emerge -s kde
> ...

 

Aggiungi l'utente al gruppo portage.

----------

## Manuelixm

Esatto, non era difficile, ma da prima dell'aggiornamento a dopo è cambiato qualcosa, comunque ho aggiunto e ora funziona ancora tutto.

----------

## n3m0

Qui nessun problema.

Uso la 2.0.51 da quando e' uscita la prima RC (la smania di un ~x86).

Hola  :Wink: 

----------

## motaboy

IgaRyu: Hai postato un bug report?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> ok aspetto almeno la versione "portage-2.0.51-r1"
> 
> /me pavido  

 E' uscito portage-2.0.51-r2  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> E' uscito portage-2.0.51-r2 

 

Il che lascia intendere che i problemi di IgaRyu erano diffusi...

Comuqnue 

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque resta un mistero perche su una macchina installata ex novo 15 gg fa non ha generato sto casino mentre sulle tre piu vecchie si ....

 

Dove punta il link /etc/make.profile?

Altrimenti l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente é controllare i pacchetti indicati in /etc/portage/package*

----------

## Manuelixm

Era proprio un problema del precedente portage, stamattina ho aggiornato all'ultima versione, ho rimosso il mio utente dal gruppo portage e ho provato a dare un emerge -s kde.

Tutto funziona come prima.

----------

## gutter

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Era proprio un problema del precedente portage, stamattina ho aggiornato all'ultima versione, ho rimosso il mio utente dal gruppo portage e ho provato a dare un emerge -s kde.
> 
> Tutto funziona come prima.

 

Ottimo, almeno abbiamo capito il motivo  :Smile: 

----------

## HunterD

Io invece ho un altro problema assurdo ! Dopo l'emerge della r2 stamattina il sistema non riconosce più l'installazione di kde !! Mi spiego meglio se io faccio ad esempio 

```

emerge -pv =amarok-1.0.2

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/taglib-1.2  -debug 693 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/curl-7.12.0-r2  -ipv6 -ldap +ssl 1,165 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libao-0.8.5  +alsa +arts +esd -mmap -nas -static 261kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.0.1  -debug -flac +nls -speex 700 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/musicbrainz-2.1.1  515 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/tunepimp-0.3.0  -flac +mad +oggvorbis +readline 512 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.0  +alsa +arts -audiofile -cdparanoia -debug +encode -flac +oggvorbis -speex -xine -xinerama 5,231 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/amarok-1.0.2  +arts -cjk -debug -gstreamer +opengl -xine -xinerama +xmms 1,993 kB

Total size of downloads: 11,074 kB

```

mi richiede come dipendenza kdemultimedia ma fino a ieri era installata e inoltre

```

etcat -v kde

[ Results for search key           : kde ]

[ Candidate applications found : 6 ]

 Only printing found installed programs.

*  kde-base/kde :

        [   ] 3.1.5 (3.1) OVERLAY

        [   ] 3.2.0 (3.2) OVERLAY

        [   ] 3.2.2 (3.2) OVERLAY

        [   ] 3.2.3 (3.2) OVERLAY

        [   ] 3.3.0 (3.3) OVERLAY

        [M~ ] 3.3.1 (3.3) OVERLAY

```

non mi dà nessun kde installato !!!

Mah....   :Rolling Eyes:  [/quote]

----------

